# Bream are biting



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Spawn : Week 9
The Bream are on the beds strong right now. There are a few bass still hanging around on the beds but at the ponds I fish the bass spawn is almost over. I spent a lot of this week fishing for bream and found a large concentration of longears. In my opinion the males are one of the prettiest freshwater fish that is native to the Texas region. They don't get very big but they make up for that with their looks. They have a hard time resisting a red *** or other small nymph/emerger pattern and can be pretty easy pickings.










Look at that forehead, similar to a rio grande chichlid.









I love the colors on this bluegill. 









you can check out my blog for more pics and trip reports. http://2flyfish4.blogspot.com/
thanks for looking, hope you enjoy it


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

awesome pics!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

great natural colors...thanks.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the photo show. The third fish looks like a red spotted sunfish (Lepomis miniatus).


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Man those are some beautiful fish.


----------

